
Ask HN: How do you manage your newsletter subscriptions? - pragmaticpirate
Hello HN , I am building an app to subscribe to newsletters without giving away your email and also to manage existing subscriptions.<p>it might be relevant for you if you read a lot of newsletters and find yourself at loss  managing them, discovering new sources and are concerned with your email being in too many mailing lists.<p>If this sounds like something you&#x27;d be interested in, you can get early access by filling this short survey<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;ED4YJ9UCYrCHZmVZ8
======
jlgaddis
My first (snarky) thought is "Oh cool, yet another less 'simple' reinvention
of RSS" (which has existed for two decades).

More seriously, though, I don't want to "manage" newsletter subscriptions --
nor will I. If I start getting too many or they start piling up without being
read or whatever, my "one neat trick" is to simply click "Unsubscribe", forget
about it, and move on.

------
refresher
Is this like Stoop?

~~~
pragmaticpirate
Yes similar in high level concept, but we are more focussed on curating and
sharing collections of subscriptions.

